# c99 - day 49 of 12/12 - first grow.. help! (pr0n)



## keanureeves (Apr 5, 2011)

The current state of things. cinderella 99 at day 49.. and I am a bit nervous about hitting the PRIMO time to get out the chainsaw.. Flower time is supposed to be 50 days.. some folks wait as long as 56? 60?.. I have read chop at day 52 even if it doesn't look ready..

i don't have a loupe or microscope. so yeah i guess i'm just asking for failure..


----------



## keanureeves (Apr 5, 2011)

another question i have floating around in my head.. does the plant continue aging after harvest? like more brown hairs in a week and the trichs go further into amber?


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice buds man, C99 looks delicious.....


----------



## sleeperls93 (Apr 5, 2011)

One of those pics looks ready while the others look like they could go longer, like a week tom 10 days more...


----------



## elduece (Apr 6, 2011)

keanureeves said:


> another question i have floating around in my head.. does the plant continue aging after harvest? like more brown hairs in a week and the trichs go further into amber?


Yes it does. That's why I harvest when trichs are clear/cloudy with little amber around so I can have a consistent potency as it gets smoked for few months. I don't like harvesting when there's >20% amber. It usually ends up mostly amber out of jars a few months/weeks later for me.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 6, 2011)

keanureeves said:


> The current state of things. cinderella 99 at day 49.. and I am a bit nervous about hitting the PRIMO time to get out the chainsaw.. Flower time is supposed to be 50 days.. some folks wait as long as 56? 60?.. I have read chop at day 52 even if it doesn't look ready..
> 
> i don't have a loupe or microscope. so yeah i guess i'm just asking for failure..
> 
> ...


Looking pretty good. Can't answer any questions, just acknowledging the C99. I've been eying that strain for my 1st indoor grow, along with
maybe 1 or 2 other strains.

Was it pretty easy to grow for a beginner? Have you tried smoking that strain before?


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 6, 2011)

*Beautiful girl ! +REP
She looks ready, so it's up to you now.
Have you even started flushing ?
Who's your Cindy made by ?

She is VERY easy to grow.
I took mine at 56 days and she still had me buzzin around for hours !! lol
The best way to grow her and get a heavy yield, according to Mr Soul (her creator), is top at the 4th node for 8 colas.
She will stretch on you and give off lots of branches and bud sites.
Grows/finishes quick like an Indica but slaps you like a Sativa !!!! lmao 


* *[FONT=&quot]Cinderella 99 [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]Brothers Grimm &#8211; Cinderella 99[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]mostly sativa; Flowering: ~50 days;[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]aka: Cindy; or C99; or Cindy 99[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]This strain may be the &#8220;Holy Grail&#8221;. The result of painstakingly backcrossing a VERY RARE female to her male progeny over 3 generations. This hybrid was specifically bred for indoor cultivation. Short-statured & heavily branched, this plant grows LONG, dense colas with an EXTREMELY high flower/leaf ratio and OUTRAGEOUS resin production. The breeder has observed a &#8220;giant leap&#8221; in potency with each progressive generation and, as expected, Cinderella 99 has topped all previous results &#8211; her high is heavily influenced by Haze; clear, energetic & devastatingly psychoactive. A plant with all of the above is rare enough, but Cinderella 99 finishes flowering after a scant 50 days of 12/12! Above-average yields of crystal covered buds reeking of tropical fruit aromas can be harvested every other month once a mother plant is selected and asexually propagated.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Flowering: 50 days
Height: 100 cm
Yield: 1-2lbs per 1000W lamp[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cinderella Story[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Comments from MrSoul:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.weedbay.net/modules.php?modid=15&action=show&id=49[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I&#8217;ve been seeing a lot of posts from people asking for the &#8220;Cinderella Story&#8221;, so here it is:
In 1997, I discovered a few seeds in a bud of Jack Herer I bought @ &#8220;Sensi Smile&#8221; coffeeshop in Amsterdam while there to buy seeds. I didn&#8217;t expect much when I grew them, but one of those seeds from the JH bud produced a very special female that I call &#8220;Princess&#8221;.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Therefore Princess&#8217; mother was a Jack Herer (IF we can believe what Sensi Smile printed on the package) and her father is a totally unidentified mystery plant.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I also got 2 more females (Genius & Cafe&#8217;Girl) & several males from those seeds. I used pollen from one of the males on a heavy-yielding, dense, resinous ShivaSkunk (from Sensi Seedbank) female, then grew the resulting seeds to get males to produce pollen to cross Princess with, beginning the cubing process.
The first generation of seeds from Princess were called P.50 because they were 50% Princess. I used males from the P.50 generation to back-cross to Princess to get P.75 and again back-crossed with the P.75 pollen to get P.88 and again with the P.88 pollen to get P.94 which is &#8220;Cinderella 99&#8243;, a cubed version of Princess.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The name &#8220;Cinderella&#8221; was chosen because of the parallels between this story and the well-known fairy tale in which Cinderella becomes a Princess despite her humble beginning. It&#8217;s also VERY similar to the story of the &#8220;Morgan Horse&#8221;&#8230;go Figure[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I ALWAYS see preflowers between the age of 4 and 6 weeks. Node 6 is commonly where they start, so I&#8217;d say you&#8217;re probably seeing them. The plants that show first are usually males. Look over each plant carefully, using a loupe. If you see a preflower at such an early age, it&#8217;ll most likely be male, but be SURE before culling it. If you can&#8217;t find a preflower on a plant, while most of the others HAVE shown&#8230; it&#8217;s most likely a female. Isn&#8217;t that uniformity NICE? Cinderella 99 is a STABLE strain. Cinderella 88 was close, but this generation is there.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Cinderella needs odor control?) I don&#8217;t know if it helps you, but the scent is very sweet and fruity. It won&#8217;t &#8220;fool&#8221; anyone who&#8217;s familiar with MJ, but the average person might not recognize the scent as pot. They start to smell after 3 weeks of 12/12 and they&#8217;re harvested 4 weeks later, so the SHORT flowering cycle helps a bit by lessening the amount of time your garden &#8220;stinks&#8221;.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Yields are highly dependant on the methods used. Pruning style and number of plants/area make a BIG difference. I get about 2 lbs every 50 days under 2kW. I grow a combination of bushes and single-cola clones (about 12-20 of &#8216;em) in 2 gallon pots of organic soil, feeding them &#8220;teas&#8221; of dissolved worm castings, PSG, high phosphorus bat guano and kelp meal. My yields are average at best. Professional growers write me saying they get 2lbs/kW, which I&#8217;m sure is true.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The scent given off by Cinderella is NOT the typical &#8220;pot stench&#8221;&#8230;not at all skunky -she&#8217;s sweet and fruity. Someone passing by the flowering room MIGHT not recognize the scent as pot and mistake it for tropical flowers. When you rub the resin you can definitely smell it. C-99 is more &#8220;psychedelic&#8221;&#8230; I think that&#8217;s what you&#8217;re looking for eh? Just be sure to smoke a LITTLE, wait 10 minutes, then think about whether or not you need any more&#8230;it&#8217;s easy to over-indulge and become paranoid.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Haze is my favourite high. Very &#8220;trippy&#8221; C-99 is has more of the Haze type of high because the mother (Princess), has that kind of high and each time I back-cross to her the next generation gets a bit more of it. Smoking PURE Princess buds is a bit scary&#8230; it&#8217;s too &#8220;speedy&#8221; and paranoia-inducing for most people. But she&#8217;s so RESINOUS (see photo) and her flavour is just so delicious and fruity that I knew back-crossing her to her offspring over several generations would create a strain which is actually BETTER than the original mother in terms of a more PLEASING high. It was successful beyond my expectations.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The progression I went through was:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]P.50 = Princess/(ShivaSkunk/Princess&#8217;Brother)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]P.75 = Princess/P.50[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cinderella 88 = Princess/P.75[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cinderella 99 = Princess/Cinderella 88[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Each generation exhibited a MAJOR jump in potency: P.50 was rather mellow, P.75 has a well-balanced body/mind high with a citrus flavour, Cinderella 88 is cerebral and paralyzing with a tropical fruit flavour, and Cinderella 99 is &#8220;TRIP WEED&#8221; with more of the fruity flavour and speedy effect from Princess.
C-99 will be a bigger yielder and faster finisher (than D/T) &#8211; which I personally think makes more sense to begin a grow with. If you&#8217;re growing under 1000W lamps, you should easily get a pound of C-99 per lamp after a 7 week flowering period. When you have all the weed you need and can take your time waiting for a long-flowering Sativa, THEN start those &#8220;extra&#8221; beans (included in your order)&#8230; I don&#8217;t know what the Bros Grimm sent you, but it&#8217;s NOT Durban/Thai. I&#8217;m still developing it, so they won&#8217;t see it for about 6 months.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thanks for noticing her she IS beautiful! Cafe&#8217;Girl is a sister of &#8220;Princess&#8221; &#8211; Princess is the mother of the Cinderella series. Cafe&#8217;Girl smells like a combination of ginger, orange and cream&#8230; kinda smells like a &#8220;Creamsicle&#8221; -you know those ice cream bars? She has the highest YIELD of the 3 Sisters (Princess, Genius and Cafe&#8217;Girl). Cafe&#8217;Girl makes HUGE, DENSE, SPARKLING buds with a lovely high. A really sweet high, in that you never feel paranoid and it continues to &#8220;creep up&#8221; over the first 15 minutes after you smoke, leaving you feeling warm and at peace with life. Bros Grimm may offer an hybrid of Cafe&#8217;Girl when enough testing of her offspring has been completed.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sure, I&#8217;d be glad to answer your q&#8217;s:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. I flower clones when they&#8217;re about a foot tall and they double in height during flowering.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. They clone SUPER EASY.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. Crossing Cindy 88&#8242;s will you a variety of phenotypes&#8230; they&#8217;re not stable. Cindy 99 IS STABLE.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. The seeds are small, tan in colour and &#8220;speckled&#8221; not striped. If you ordered from either Bros.Grimm or Heaven&#8217;s Stairway you WON&#8217;T get ripped off&#8230;but I&#8217;ll describe the plants: As seedlings they&#8217;re fast-growing, Indica-dominant with fairly wide leaves. They show preflowers @ 5-6 weeks old WITHOUT FAIL. They NEVER herm, so if the preflowers have pistils, it&#8217;s FEMALE forever. They flower RAPIDLY &#8211; you probably won&#8217;t believe how fat and dense and frosty they&#8217;ll be @ 4-5 weeks 12/12. The flower/leaf is EXTREMELY high; the tops of the colas go NUTS at about 5 weeks into flowering, sending braid-like floral cluster projections out in all directions without any leaves. Just before that happens, hundreds of SNOW WHITE pistils make the tip of the colas look like they&#8217;re wearing fur caps! The resin production is HEAVY (again, you won&#8217;t believe it), a HEAVENLY scent of tropical fruit and berries begins to fill the room @ 3 weeks of 12/12 and just keeps getting more overpowering &#8217;til they&#8217;re done. The finished smoke is the type of high that keeps you UP; it&#8217;s very cerebral &#8211; the only body effect is the &#8220;jitters&#8221;. I certainly wouldn&#8217;t recommend it to anyone looking to &#8220;mellow out&#8221; on the sofa, BUT if you wanted to smoke before going running or cycling &#8211; PERFECT![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I smoked C-88 one eve after trying Silver Haze and the C-88 buzz cut RIGHT THROUGH the high of the Haze so badly that my wife asked me, &#8220;what did you do?&#8230; smoke too much?&#8221; The flavour is just like the scent; fruity and sweet&#8230;not at all hashy (not that there&#8217;s anything WRONG with that!&#8230;heehee.
Outdoors, Apollo 13 and Cinderella 88 will finish before October 15th at 43 degrees north lattitude.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If you liked NL#5/Haze, you&#8217;ll like C-99 too. It&#8217;s got a sweet, fruity taste and some of that &#8220;paranoia inducing&#8221; effect, very cerebral and speedy. The major advantages of C-99 over the old Haze x NL#5 from the original Seed Bank are rapid maturation and bigger yield. The highs and flavours are &#8220;different&#8221; but in the same class.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]The Fabeled Cinderella 99&#8230;[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=61[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8230;Bros. Grimm[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cubing a clone is a way to create a unique seedline modelled after a currently existing female individual.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The goal is to create seeds from which the females replicate the phenotype of the original female.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Obviously the chosen female should be an outstanding specimen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Procedure:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CONTINUOUSLY KEEP A MOTHER IN THE VEGETATIVE STATE TO PROVIDE CLONES[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the pollen of a related male, preferably her father or a brother. The resulting seeds contain 1/2 the original female&#8217;s genes and 1/2 those of the male. An unrelated male won&#8217;t have the Y-chromosome of the chosen female&#8217;s family & therefore any Y-linked traits of the family will always be missing in the seed line.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. Grow the above seeds & flower them. Collect an equal quantity of pollen from each selected male and mix it together.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the above pollen. These seeds contain 1/2 the original females genes plus 1/4 more because the male used was 1/2 her genetics too. I call this generation &#8220;75&#8221;, to capture the idea that it&#8217;s 3/4 of the original female&#8217;s genetics.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. Grow the above seeds & flower them. Collect an equal quantity of pollen from each selected male and mix it together.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the above pollen. These seeds contain 7/8 the original genes (1/2+3/, the &#8220;.88&#8243; generation.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6. Grow the above seeds & flower them.
Collect an equal quantity of pollen from each selected male and mix it together.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the above pollen. These seeds contain 15/16 the original genes (1/2+7/16), the &#8220;.94&#8243; generation.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Theoretically, this will be a stable, true-breeding seedline from which all females are replicas of the original. &#8220;
Cinderella Story&#8230;[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I&#8217;ve been seeing a lot of posts from people asking for the &#8220;Cinderella Story&#8221;, so here it is:
In 1997, I (MrSoul) discovered a few seeds in a bud of Jack Herer I bought @ &#8220;Sensi Smile&#8221; coffeeshop in Amsterdam while there to buy seeds. I didn&#8217;t expect much when I grew them, but one of those seeds from the JH bud produced a very special female that I call &#8220;Princess&#8221;.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Therefore Princess&#8217; mother was a Jack Herer (IF we can believe what Sensi Smile printed on the package) and her father is a totally unidentified mystery plant.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I also got 2 more females (Genius & Cafe&#8217;Girl) & several males from those seeds. I used pollen from one of the males on a heavy-yielding, dense, resinous ShivaSkunk (from Sensi Seedbank) female, then grew the resulting seeds to get males to produce pollen to cross Princess with, beginning the cubing process.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The first generation of seeds from Princess were called P.50 because they were 50% Princess. I used males from the P.50 generation to back-cross to Princess to get P.75 and again back-crossed with the P.75 pollen to get P.88 and again with the P.88 pollen to get P.94 which is &#8220;Cinderella 99&#8243;, a cubed version of Princess.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The name &#8220;Cinderella&#8221; was chosen because of the parallels between this story and the well-known fairy tale in which Cinderella becomes a Princess despite her humble beginning.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MrSoul[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Princess is a female which resulted from a seed found in a Jack Herer bud I bought in Amsterdam near the Sensi Seed Bank at &#8220;Coffeeshop Sensi Smile&#8221;. The bud came in a 2 gr. cello-pack with the Sensi logo; I expected sinsemilla, but it had about 10 seeds so I assume she&#8217;s an F2 JH. Her characteristics were so fine I wanted to create seeds that would &#8220;replicate&#8221; this plant. She has the KILLER Haze-influenced high with the most DELICIOUS pineapple/evil scent, 50 day maturation in 12/12, and incredible resin production, doesn&#8217;t stretch &#8211; yet clearly Sativa-dominant! Last but not least: Never a hint of hermaphrodism after 2 years of cloning & many different styles of grow.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I wanted to &#8220;cube&#8221; Princess but add a little beef to her branches because the buds were always too heavy at harvest and branches needed staking to keep from flopping over. I crossed my ShivaSkunk female with one of the males from the same group of seeds that Princess came from. THIS cross produced a male which was then crossed to Princess, creating &#8220;P.50&#8243; (using a shorthand notation I developed to indicate the fraction of Princess genes in the cross).
Each generation is the result of crossing a male from the previous generation to Princess herself (incestuous, I know).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Blow-by-blow description of the generations:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]P.50 = Heavy, single-cola type plants with mellow high (too much influence from the ShivaSkunk) Sweet fruity scent/flavor. Unstable in most traits &#8211; for example, 10 days difference in fastest/slowest maturation period in a group of 20 seedlings.
P.75 = Plants leaning MUCH more in the direction of Princess in floral cluster and bud structure, scent/flavor turned more &#8220;tropical&#8221; like pineapple. The stability was becoming better &#8211; two major phenotypes; short & dense (potent too) or tall/HUGE (Not so potent).
P.88 = Renamed Cinderella 88 when first released on the market. It grows fast and produces excellent yields of FROSTY buds in 7 weeks! Generally uniform seedlings with minor differences in floral formation and some height variance, but the smoke is quite consistent from all plants &#8211; Dense, heavy nuggets of fruity scented & flavored (like wild berries) and covered in resin glands, the dried buds have distinctly ORANGE pistils.
And now P.94 = Cinderella 99. This project has been a huge success. The strain has been embraced by the &#8220;net&#8221;work of growers with rave reviews.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MrSoul[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8220;I personally think the plants these Cinderella 99 seeds produce are every bit as good as a cutting from Princess herself (or better).
I say better because the flavor of no two plants is &#8220;identical&#8221;; there&#8217;s a personality to all living things. Like Princess herself, Cinderella is sweet & fruity to the palette and nose, and when you take a hit you&#8217;re BLASTED&#8230;with the same &#8220;racy&#8221; high as Princess!
The improvement comes in the yield department; 25% greater yield and a stronger branch structure, which I accomplished by starting with some ShivaSkunk genes in the original father in the cubing process.
I knew I&#8217;d blend out the majority of the traits from ShivaSkunk in the cubing process, but I was hoping to incorporate the ShivaSkunk&#8217;s stronger branches because Princess had a tendency to need supports in the final two weeks of flowering. As it turns out, I got lucky and it worked.
The name suits the strain IMO &#8211; it&#8217;s a true Cinderella Story.&#8221; &#8211; MrSoul[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Jack Herer is an unstable strain bred from an unequal combination of Sk#1, NL#5, and Haze. Crossing a male and female Jack Herer creates an F2 generation which has a HUGE number of possible recombinations of the genes. I grew out some Jack Herer F2s and discovered a SPECIAL one, &#8220;Princess&#8221;, which has many improvements on the original JH such as a shorter flowering time, denser bud structure and pineapple scent/flavour. I have been continually back crossing Princess with her male offspring (generation after generation) which eventually creates a stabilized strain having her special characteristics found reliably in most females grown from those seeds. Each generation is composed of a 50% genetic contribution from Princess (since she&#8217;s the seed parent) and a 50% contribution from the pollen parent (which also has an increasing percentage of Princess&#8217; genetics with each generation). The progression goes: P.50, P.75, P.88, P.94, and P.97&#8230;at that point it&#8217;s considered stabilized (a male and female P.97 can be crossed and the offspring are essentially the same as the parents). I have been VERY pleased with the way this project is going; even the P.75 generation was rather stable in the sense that the individuals were all rather uniform and HIGH quality. &#8230;So, you see, since I have combined genes from Sk#1, NL#5, and Haze, creating a plant which has characteristics distinctly different than Jack Herer, and I&#8217;m creating a stable strain from this plant&#8230; it&#8217;s legitimately MY work.&#8221; &#8211; MrSoul[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8220;Each generation exhibited a MAJOR jump in potency (P.50 was rather mellow)&#8230;P.75 has a well-balanced body/mind high with a citrus flavour, Cinderella 88 is cerebral & paralyzing with a tropical fruit flavour, and Cinderella 99 is &#8220;TRIP WEED&#8221;&#8230;with more of the fruity flavour and speedy effect from Princess.&#8221; &#8211; MrSoul[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8220;&#8230;Princess smells very much like pineapple both during flowering and when dried, but there&#8217;s this &#8220;evil&#8221; scent in it too, like rotting meat, which has been linked with the most devastating weed (notably the Durban/Thai hybrid from SSSC, years ago). The taste is connoisseur quality when it&#8217;s cured; VERY fruity. The high is almost too intense for a lot of people; Dr. Atomic actually refused to smoke any on our second meeting, after getting rather &#8220;hazed and confused&#8221; on the first sampling we did together a couple of weeks before, so he decided to try Shiva Skunk and found that more mellow and to his liking. Two hits of Princess will induce your body to tremble involuntarily and your heart to race and paranoid thoughts&#8230; very much like Haze, but not quite as intense. It also has a &#8220;creeper&#8221; quality that makes it easy to over-indulge&#8230;you get progressively higher during the first 10 minutes after smoking. Look at the May &#8217;98 issue of High Times&#8217; centerfold and find &#8220;Yellow Cab&#8221;&#8230;that&#8217;s EXACTLY what the finished Princess buds look like. The &#8220;frosting&#8221; of stalked, capitate trichomes on the flowers and smaller leaves gives them a &#8220;furry&#8221; appearance much like Haze.&#8221;
MrSoul
&#8220;I&#8217;d personally advise you to &#8220;top&#8221; the C-99&#8242;s at their 4th branch set (about 3-4 weeks old) then when the branches grow to be about a foot long (about 6-8 weeks old) you should flower them. You&#8217;ll know which plants are female BEFORE you ever switch the light cycle to 12/12. Cinderella plants always show preflowers at the 5-7 branch sets during the VEGETATIVE stage&#8230; when they&#8217;re a little over a month old. Mr Soul &#8221;


*I also HIGHLY suggest ppl cop Joey Weeds C99 F2's from Bros Grimm original stock.
He has THE longest selling C99 F2's on the market ( just google all the yrs he's been selling) compared to some other breeders.
AND he only charges $57 per 10 seeds and NOT $150 !!!
Problem is he sells out HELLA quick but can be bought on Hemp Depot...........lol

Enjoy her !!

Now if ppl read that FULL article by Mr Soul about how he made Cindy, trip on this :
I have about 40 Cinderella 88 F2 seeds aka P88 !!! hehe
Go Speed Racer aint got shit on 88 or 99 !!!
*[/FONT]


----------



## suspendedinair (Apr 6, 2011)

Damn! great info in C-99 thinking I might do this my next grow now.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 6, 2011)

*She aint called "The Holy Grail" for nothing ! lmao
NO other breeder has yet to make the same claim with their strain.
Even Subcool keeps a clone going for his personal stash !!! 
Really makes you go, Hmmmm, now.
HUH !?
*


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 6, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *She aint called "The Holy Grail" for nothing ! lmao
> NO other breeder has yet to make the same claim with their strain.
> Even Subcool keeps a clone going for his personal stash !!!
> Really makes you go, Hmmmm, now.
> ...


I think I will give it a try. I have been debating what strains to try for my 1st indoor grow. There are so many to choose from.
I don't want to sacrifice quality for quantity, but I also don't want to grow something that takes 16 weeks in flower, and only 
yields below average. A nice balance between the 2 would be great, and C99 seems like it may be the one. The OPs pics speak
for them self.


----------



## suspendedinair (Apr 6, 2011)

Flo Grow I see you are DWC that's what i'm in right now thinking about switching to ebb & flow for my second grow any opinion on this? Just so you know i'm new to this and i did a dwc but only had a 150w HPS for a month for veg and i'm in my 11th week of flowering i switched to a 600w HPS. Thanks.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 6, 2011)

*I think you should stick with it for a few grows and really get it under your belt.
There's some good pics before harvest of the 9oz's I just got from a SINGLE C99 in my sig.

here's a tease:

*View attachment 1535486



View attachment 1535491


*Did I mention this was ONE plant !? lol j/k*
*But seriously.....one plant.*


...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

nice cindys, IMHO id let em go 3-4 more days and chop em...take a nug or two off and steam dry it and go from there.
i tried nugs from day 40 to day 52 and found that between 45-52 was good... 52 days was the better...it will pack on a little extra heft if you leave it for 55 days or so, but i like the adrenaline buzz its intended to give. Ive seen people leave it for over 60 days and one guy for 71 days on another forum i was browsing for C99 info awhile back..they were waiting for amber trichs but never really got much. I dont go by the trichs on her because they lie to me a lil bit...for instance i have a plant that is 48 days into flo and the pistils are receding now..but the trichs are only cloudy / clear. Plus the trichs will continue to ripen/degrade during the drying process. It all works out in the end with her....Mr Soul created a legend....i always got room for Cindy in my room.

Good luck , rip out a smoke report when yur done dude!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *I think you should stick with it for a few grows and really get it under your belt.
> There's some good pics before harvest of the 9oz's I just got from a SINGLE C99 in my sig.
> 
> here's a tease:
> ...


damn thats a hog!!....i didnt see that cuz i was writing....ive had it for 4 grows now and i cant get it to yield large yet..still trying to find out what she loves best...your Cindy has Tiger Blood Flo Grow lol


----------



## suspendedinair (Apr 6, 2011)

SON OF A BITCH!!!!! Flo Gro would you mind if i pm you on questions about your setup, nutes and overall grow technique? I dont want to take this thread over by asking all my questions on here.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 6, 2011)

suspendedinair said:


> SON OF A BITCH!!!!! Flo Gro would you mind if i pm you on questions about your setup, nutes and overall grow technique? I dont want to take this thread over by asking all my questions on here.


*No prob.
My mailbox is open for such things ! lol

Dizzle - Good lookin out ! lol She is a special pheno a friend created from all his HUNDEREDS of Cindy beans from diff breeders......F1's, F2's F3's, etc...
It's Neferti's C2 pheno, but I hear his C4 pheno is even better !! lol Check out Breedbay.

After the 6th node forms, top the plant down to it's 4th node and open up her middle.
She'll shake that thick ass for you !! lol
*


----------



## keanureeves (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, all! My c99 is a joey weed and it was a pleasure to grow. I love this hobby!! I germinated 5 seeds and i got 3 females.. I've been lightening up a bit on the nutes the past couple of waterings (hempy bucket) I'll probably give ph'd water tomorrow and turn the lights off for 48 hours of dark and then cut... so that'll be 53 days methinks.. ermmm.. uhhh.... maybe i'll go 54.. hah!


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 6, 2011)

keanureeves said:


> Thanks for the responses, all! My c99 is a joey weed and it was a pleasure to grow. I love this hobby!! I germinated 5 seeds and i got 3 females.. I've been lightening up a bit on the nutes the past couple of waterings (hempy bucket) I'll probably give ph'd water tomorrow and turn the lights off for 48 hours of dark and then cut... so that'll be 53 days methinks.. ermmm.. uhhh.... maybe i'll go 54.. hah!
> 
> View attachment 1535699


Joey Weed from Hemp Depot? They have a good selection, Joey does... I have read a lot of good things about his seeds.
Prices are unbeatable, at least as far as I can find.

I'll check back from time to time to see the harvest, C99 is looking more and more promising everyday.

Are you going to post a smoke report after the harvest?


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 6, 2011)

*Ppl, please don't sleep on Joey's authentic F2's from original breeder stock
C99
AK47
NL
White Russian
Blueberry (DJ's)
White Widow
etc...

ya hear me now !? lol
*


----------



## AMK792 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would wait 5-7 more days then start that... but im just a noobie  thats what I would do to get the most bang for your grow.... great looking plants


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *No prob.
> My mailbox is open for such things ! lol
> 
> Dizzle - Good lookin out ! lol She is a special pheno a friend created from all his HUNDEREDS of Cindy beans from diff breeders......F1's, F2's F3's, etc...
> ...


 good shit mang......thats what im trying to do right now..im on the 4th gen right now with Joeys Gear...ive managed to strenghthen the stocks sofar....and ive found a new phenotypoe that wasnt present before. So much you can do with her! i love this woman!

And your right..you gotta be loco to pass up Joeys gear....the C99 is bomb....i also have a newley aquired A-11 clone a few days ago....il blow that up and do a smoke report next cycle.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 6, 2011)

*I like his gear and want it all ! lol
But his BlueBerry, C99, NL, White Russian, Sugar Blossom and Moon Shadow are high on my list.
Moon Shadow is Canada's famous Chemo x C99 and that shit sounds good.
Sugar Blossom is a strain no one else sells and it's another Bros Grimm strain like C99, but it's their version of White Widow.
*


----------

